
Agile is not a Fucking Noun - Magdoub
https://medium.com/@magdoub/agile-is-not-a-fucking-noun-e2064b241311
======
mobiuscog
But my project managers and CEO have told me that by adapting this Agile
methodology, we will get bigger things out of the door in less time. Heck, it
even allows us to throw 20 people at a project and do it 10 times faster than
the current 2 people working on it (who just keep complaining about not
knowing what it's meant to do, and that it keeps changing - pffft).

(I liked the article - it just reminds me why I need to change - jobs)

------
user_rob
"Agile" et al are sticks that those who cannot do things (managers) beat the
people who can do things to make them do it the way that the managers want.
Which of course is often the wrong way because the managers do not have the
ability to do those things and so don't know their ... \- Rob with 39 years
experience of totally ignoring interfering managers attempts to manage him.
Stand up for your intelligence!

------
morbidhawk
This reminds me of the first value point in the Agile Manifesto:

> Individuals and interactions over processes and tools

Why is Agile being prescribed as a specific process with a set of tools when
this is exactly what agile software development is not about?

------
Bombthecat
And management? How do they get all the nice graphs and data they like?

Scrum makes it possible to give them an almost daily data input on how the
project is going. That is the real benefit.

